# arrow holder - check this out!



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

forgot to mention that your arrow stays in it even if the bow is upside down, and the arrow slides out slick and easy as you draw your bow. and it can be trimmed to your likeing if needed. they're open 7am to 6pm pst.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

I put one on my new Switchback last spring. Did not need to trim it at all with GT 5575's. It worked great for a while, but now does not grip the arrow. I guess it has worn some. Anyway to tighten them back up, or just spend another $6.00?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I have one and I love it


----------



## KEITHSARCHERY (Mar 14, 2003)

I've been selling thoose for 2 years now at $5.50 each.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm putting one on my Liberty today!!


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

if it has gotten a little loose than try heating it up some and squezeing it back together some. then let it cool. the 2 ears that stick up, just bend them back twards the each other.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Yep got one. Makes me laugh at the WB point now. I can twirl my bow upside down left right.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

yea they sure work good.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for all the posts and questions. if anyone has anymone q's feel free to ask.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

up


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

hey i will buy one from u if u give me a drop away rest :teeth: haha


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

well i don't sell them, my friend does but if i had an extra rest, i would prboly give it to ya. but i'm fresh out of fallaways. put my last one on my huntin bow.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Just called them up and ordered three of those buggers. If I can't use them all I have sons and grandsons that can. They look like the very thing I need.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I found those to be to small*

I like the Trophy Taker holder better or even the nap holder


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> I like the Trophy Taker holder better or even the nap holder


Dang DB, you would say that right after I buy three of them!  :wink:


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

if you need them wider, just spread the tabs out or trim them to fit the shaft diam. for carbons, most of the time trimming isn't needed. but those fatty alums may need a little trimming or spreading.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

a few tips for installing the arrow holder. it comes with a sticky tape on the bottom, but if your riser has felt on it, super glue it to the flet. the fuzz from the felt won't allow the tape to get a good grip. if it's for a target bow and the riser is smooth, then just clean riser with alcohal and stick it to the riser.

also make sure your vanes clear it or you will need to trim it shorter. most people have the arrow sitting high enough above the riser that this isn't necess. if you are having any probles. feel free to p.m. me.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

oggie2635 said:


> a few tips for installing the arrow holder. it comes with a sticky tape on the bottom, but if your riser has felt on it, super glue it to the flet. the fuzz from the felt won't allow the tape to get a good grip. if it's for a target bow and the riser is smooth, then just clean riser with alcohal and stick it to the riser.
> 
> also make sure your vanes clear it or you will need to trim it shorter. most people have the arrow sitting high enough above the riser that this isn't necess. if you are having any probles. feel free to p.m. me.


I assume (theres that word "assume, make an ass out of you and me") that the fall-a-way rest has the strength to pull the arrow out of the rubber guide. I think it will be great to use and since I've got three coming, I'm really interested in the product. I've got a TKO and TT Shakey Hunter to deal with.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

yes, the rest will pick it right up as the arrow slides back and out while drawing the bow. i have yet to find a fallaway that this holder won't work with.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Rest*

Just got one today. I'll be using it with axis arrows, I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

keep us posted on the axis. i haven't used them with this arrow holder yet.
if you have any problems, let me know.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

*new, better sticky tape.*

hey everyone, i just got some more holders from dwain for promo stuff, and there is a new sticky tape on them now. it holds better than ever now.
thought everyone would want to know.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*No rest for the wicked*

Tried mine today work great with Axis arrows.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

glad to hear it works great with the axis arrows. thanks for letting me/us know.


----------



## Birkdog (Apr 22, 2005)

*Will a 7595 fit?*

Has anyone used this holder with a GT 7595?


----------



## ffwildcat (May 12, 2005)

bought 2 and just put them on my bow and my son's micro midas III - they work great.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

yes a 7595 will fit. they are very easy to custom fit to any arrow. but yours will without any fitting needed.


----------



## Red Dawg (Aug 24, 2005)

This is rembrandt and I haven't gotten mine yet but looking forwaed to putting them in front of my TKOs. Looks like a winner and I think it will help solve the falling off the rest problem.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

they should be there soon i hope, and yes they will help greatly.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Birkdog said:


> Has anyone used this holder with a GT 7595?


it works...put the WB back on...couldn't sell the drop away....mine is for sale with the drop away :shade:


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

as the hunting season nears, this is a great final touch to finish off your perfect set up. wish you all great seccess.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

What happens when you're hunting and have to let down? Wouldn't it force the arrow away from where your launching arm comes up? I guess if you had something as big as the shakey hunter then you may not have to worry about picking the arrow back up again.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

They were giving them away at a 3D Shoot Iwent to. I like it!


But remember - anything loosens up if you put your shaft in it enough. :wink:


----------



## BowBo (Aug 25, 2005)

I just ordered me one online with my PayPal...............

THANKS MAN!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I had thought about making something like it, but I am glade I saw this one. I just order one at least for hunting and will see how it works.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

*hey guys*

i have several of these arrow holders
5.00 shipped
first come first serve


----------



## mlbright (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been using this holder with a NAP Quick Tune 2000 rest and it works beautifully. At first it did not want to stick on the rubber rest platform of the 2000 but I cleaned both surfaces with acetone and used epoxy as my adhesive. I've since shot thousands of arrows with no problems at all. Great product.


----------



## michiganshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

*drop zone*

do you know if this will work with a drop away rest such as the trophy ridge drop zone? thanks for the help.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

michiganshooter said:


> do you know if this will work with a drop away rest such as the trophy ridge drop zone? thanks for the help.



it works with every dropaway that i know of.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> i have several of these arrow holders
> 5.00 shipped
> first come first serve




i only have 6 left. 5.00 each


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> i only have 6 left. 5.00 each



now i have 3 left


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

sold out


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Doesn't fit shelf*

I bought 3 of these and I started to install one on my Merlin which has a smooth but concave shelf. The holder has a very stiff bottom and doesn't easily fit so I didn't install it. Secondly if I were to force the material on the bottom of the holder to fit the curved riser then the ends might be too close together to allow it to work properly. Any thoughts?


----------



## mlbright (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm currently using two of these holders; one on an LX with a NAP 2000 drop away and one on a Newberry with a Trophy Ridge Drop Zone. Both work perfectly as designed even after thousands of shots. The only problem I had on an earlier model was the adhesive did not stick very well and I had to epoxy the holder to the platform of the rest. I've ordered two more for spares and convinced several of my hunting buddies to give them a try. Great product.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

karday, go ahead and install it, my hoyt riser is also concave. once it is secure then spread the ends out wider or if necess. trim it to open it up.
if you have any probs p.m. me

oggie


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

I will give it a go. I suspect that the fins will need to be trimmed so far back for 26/64" arrows , that it won't actually hold them securely. I'll find out.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Put one on my BowTech OG last week and works great with my Carbon Tech arrows. Picked it up at the local Scheels sports.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Put one on my BowTech OG last week and works great with my Carbon Tech arrows. Picked it up at the local Scheels sports.


Cool I have the same bow and Cheetahs. Once I resolved the letoff thing with Bowtech it shoots nice.

I wondered if you all just bent the base of the arrow holder or heated it to fit the concave riser? Fairly stiff and didn't want to ruin it.


----------

